# Jessica Alba wants one-night stands to experiment with sex... =O



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2007)

> Alba wants no-strings sex
> 
> STUNNING actress Jessica Alba says she is up for a one-night stand - as long as the man leaves the next morning.
> 
> ...



Paging Jessica Alba in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 14, 2007)

What wonderful role models mainstream celebrities make.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2007)

She just officially closed every man's fantasy of her. There's no way she can get better than that.lol But yea, is this true??!


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 14, 2007)

I want some too


----------



## thedisturbedone (Jun 14, 2007)

Well...that's intersting, I'll give it that much. But what kind of experimenting did she mean?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2007)

What!?  :amazed

I need to contact her.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 14, 2007)

Jessica Alba said:
			
		

> "I could have a one-night stand, and *I'm the kind of girl who looks over in the morning and is like, 'Do you really have to be here?' I don't need to cuddle and do all that stuff because I know what it is and I don't try to make it more.*



QOTFY (Quote of the Fucking Year)

Talk about my dream girl. Unless you wanna surprise me with some flapjacks, GTFO.


----------



## Iria (Jun 14, 2007)

See? It's not slutty to enjoy sex 

Anyway, more power to her ^^


----------



## Kreig (Jun 14, 2007)

How can I get a hold of her?


----------



## Adonis (Jun 14, 2007)

Is anyone honestly shocked? She has starred in a Fantastic Four movie how many times? That should say something about her standards. She has none.


----------



## Hi Im God (Jun 14, 2007)

Alba is hot don't get me wrong but she's not hot enough for me to get sloppy seconds from.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> Alba is hot don't get me wrong but she's not hot enough for me to get sloppy seconds from.



Agreed. Unless I can get in the front of the line, I'll pass. Sloppy 2,377ths isn't for me.

Edit: Auburn.kitty's LMFAO was for the guy above me.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 14, 2007)

@ Hi I'm God: LMFAOcore.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 14, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> She just officially closed every man's fantasy of her.



 I must have missed the part in the article where she stepped under a moving steamroller with 100 pounds of dynamite strapped to her.


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2007)

OMG.....Shit.... Phone number phone number somebody give me her phone number!  I must do her!


----------



## Esponer (Jun 14, 2007)

_"I'm a dirty slut. You already know I'm a dirty slut, but what you may not know is that I'm a dirty slut who needs more publicity."
_


----------



## Naya (Jun 14, 2007)

... and I still consider her to be more of an angel than a girl. >_< A dirty one though.


----------



## Hef (Jun 14, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> What wonderful role models mainstream celebrities make.


So because she's comfortable with her own sexuality she's a bad role model? Right.

I'm not a fan of one-night stands myself, but if somebody enjoys them I won't be all judgemental about it.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 14, 2007)

what the shit, Y didn't she call me yet?


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 14, 2007)

HOW DO I VOLUNTEER !??? Ever since Dark Angel, I love this babe !!!


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd like to to fix her little red wagon....


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Jun 14, 2007)

OMG  
I need her phone number


----------



## Esponer (Jun 14, 2007)

…it's off the scale how pathetic this thread is.

And in less than two hours it'll have more posts than my cosmological argument debate. How unfair is that!


----------



## lavi69 (Jun 14, 2007)

i love jessica alba, so much so i actually watched fantastic four, the first one


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 14, 2007)

...Am the only one who doesn't really like her?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 14, 2007)

Iria said:


> See? It's not slutty to enjoy sex
> 
> Anyway, more power to her ^^



Iria, if that's your mentality I wont even type the consequences


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Jun 14, 2007)

auburn.kitten said:


> ...Am the only one who doesn't really like her?





Yes.  

Only bad thing about her is that she has no butt.


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 14, 2007)

:/

Touch with a barge pole, I would not.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Jun 14, 2007)

Esponer said:


> ?it's off the scale how pathetic this thread is.
> 
> And in less than two hours it'll have more posts than my cosmological argument debate. How unfair is that!



Sounds fair to me.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2007)

> So because she's comfortable with her own sexuality she's a bad role model? Right.
> 
> I'm not a fan of one-night stands myself, but if somebody enjoys them I won't be all judgemental about it.


Yeah for 8 year olds it isn't really the best person to look up to.

''Yeah, you should just sleep with any amount of people you feel, aint nothing wrong with it''.

For young people it isn't the best message to spit out as more than likely they will take it the wrong way.


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 14, 2007)

She wants one like the rest of us hehe... Whats her number??


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish I could get the chance to meet her then.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 14, 2007)

Esponer said:


> And in less than two hours it'll have more posts than my cosmological argument debate. How unfair is that!


There's a reason we've spread across the globe. 



Amaretti said:


> :/
> 
> Touch with a barge pole, I would not.


But would you stick your penis inside her?


----------



## Emery (Jun 14, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!  NOW'S MY CHANCE!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2007)

She's probably a freak in bed...

But that doesn't really matter considering how many people she's done and how slutty she is. God, I can't believe she said that. Imagine being there and then looking to your right to see another guy all ready to go along with you. Come on now Jessica, come on. 

I thought she was the girl next door type. Now I realize she's the in my backdoor type.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 14, 2007)

If she asks for a gang bang, I wonder how long the waiting line will be...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 14, 2007)

Naughty Naughty, Jessica Alba.

Borat is going to make a sexy time with her.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2007)

I can just see it now

Jessica Alba stars in her next new film, the "Orgasmic Four".


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 14, 2007)

Dionysus said:


> But would you stick your penis inside her?



Considering her attitude to sex, it might be safer to stick it in a bear trap.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd love to have sex with her, if you know what I mean


----------



## Ranger Samson (Jun 14, 2007)

I see that this woman is morally-bankrupt. I hope she picks up an STD. And to the people who said you'd like to be one of the people she's with, you are sick-minded and no better than her.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 14, 2007)

It's a publicity stunt people.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 14, 2007)

Ranger Samson said:


> I see that this woman is morally-bankrupt. I hope she picks up an STD. And to the people who said you'd like to be one of the people she's with, you are sick-minded and no better than her.



Opinions

lol


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 14, 2007)

Ranger Samson said:


> I see that this woman is morally-bankrupt. I hope she picks up an STD. And to the people who said you'd like to be one of the people she's with, you are sick-minded and no better than her.



I was wondering when the moral police would arrive...

I can't believe it took three whole pages from someone to have a go at her morality for displaying what would be an applauded attitude to sex for a man.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd smash her. Laugh if a condom tore when a guy was about to  and she had to have an abortion


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2007)

> Considering her attitude to sex, it might be safer to stick it in a bear trap.


God bless the rubber. That being said it may melt with her.


----------



## Hef (Jun 14, 2007)

Jio said:


> Yeah for 8 year olds it isn't really the best person to look up to.
> 
> ''Yeah, you should just sleep with any amount of people you feel, aint nothing wrong with it''.
> 
> For young people it isn't the best message to spit out as more than likely they will take it the wrong way.


Well I think 8-year-olds should still keep within their own family and real people (as in teachers, close relatives, friends, etc.) when looking up to people. Looking up to celebrities and imitating them is stupid anyways, and if anything it speaks of bad role models back home. Yeah, I'm conservative like that.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 14, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> Considering her attitude to sex, it might be safer to stick it in a bear trap.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jun 14, 2007)

is there a age limit?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 14, 2007)

Sounds tempting, but I wouldn't risk it. This'll probably only prove to be detrimental towards her in the long run.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 14, 2007)

Ranger Samson said:


> I see that this woman is morally-bankrupt. *I hope she picks up an STD.*



Perhaps it's just my point of view, but this hope of yours is more morally bankrupt to me than someone who wants to have lots of sex.  Perhaps it was just hyperbole.

Wishing ill on someone vs. Wishing for lots of sex with different people


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2007)

Ohhhhh hell yeah... . 

I,ll be  right back you guys 

I just gotta put my oingo boingo into her sweet ass velvetty underground..


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

^

Stop watching Family Guy


----------



## impersonal (Jun 14, 2007)

Everyone is all like _"ZOMG THATS SO KEWL!"_. But if you were to fuck her, you would want to wake up and see her smiling gently at you. You _wouldn't_ want to hear her telling you to get the fuck out.

Personally, I would enjoy learning that Jessica Alba is the kind of girl who won't let me go after one night of hot sweaty sex.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2007)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> Everyone is all like _"ZOMG THATS SO KEWL!"_. But if you were to fuck her, you would want to wake up and see her smiling gently at you. You _wouldn't_ want to hear her telling you to get the fuck out.



She ain't gonna tell me to get out I'mma do this by myself. 




			
				J said:
			
		

> Stop watching Family Guy



Stop hating on Family Guy 

That was a funny scene too.


----------



## Azradon (Jun 14, 2007)

such a statement from her when she refuses to reveal abit more skin in movies >.>
btw, the "i need her number"-crap is pathetic


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 14, 2007)

Azradon said:


> btw, the "i need her number"-crap is pathetic



Can't you let us pathetic nerds and asocial love and sexual losers dream a little at least     ?


----------



## archaned (Jun 14, 2007)

all chicks should be like this, the scares i had after waking up sober.

*shudders*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 14, 2007)

omg someone gimme her number!!


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2007)

I WANT HER NUMBER NOW!


----------



## Azradon (Jun 14, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> Can't you let us pathetic nerds and asocial love and sexual losers dream a little at least     ?



only if u post hawt alba picx with each of these replies


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 14, 2007)

Enjoy your diseases guys.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 14, 2007)

I think sex is a lot more then just fucking and that's it...there should be emotion to it, like love and passion...

Guess Alba would've been a prostitute if she didn't make it as an actress.


----------



## archaned (Jun 14, 2007)

i wonder what ingredients are in her salad, i feel like tossing.


----------



## archaned (Jun 14, 2007)

auburn.kitten said:


> Guess Alba would've been a prostitute if she didn't make it as an actress.



loving sex and selling your body are 2 different things


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2007)

*sniff* *sniff* 

I smell the second coming of Paris Hilton


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 14, 2007)

Lil Saint2k9 said:


> *sniff* *sniff*
> 
> I smell the second coming of Paris Hilton



This comment works on two fantastic levels.


----------



## Fojos (Jun 14, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Is anyone honestly shocked? She has starred in a Fantastic Four movie how many times? That should say something about her standards. She has none.



People who make sex into more than it actually is = ridiculous.



auburn.kitten said:


> I think sex is a lot more then just fucking and that's it...there should be emotion to it, like love and passion...
> 
> Guess Alba would've been a prostitute if she didn't make it as an actress.



As I said; idiot.


----------



## Pein (Jun 14, 2007)

well im going on a road trip to find and seduce Jessica alba bye all


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh great, how wonderful. Another superb female role model.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jun 14, 2007)

this woman makes me sick.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 14, 2007)

if i was no.1 i wouldn't mind... but shes already lost her virginity so i wouldn't even think about it...


----------



## Zodd (Jun 14, 2007)

When I read the thread Donkey Show's name was right under the word "sex" in the title. I thought Jessica Alba wanted to experiment with donkey sex. >.<


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 14, 2007)

*I am going to find and fuck her. now. *


----------



## Pein (Jun 14, 2007)

Jaga said:


> if i was no.1 i wouldn't mind... but shes already lost her virginity so i wouldn't even think about it...



so you only want to have sex with virgins


----------



## Fancy (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, she's not that special anymore. That's for sure.


----------



## Vicious (Jun 14, 2007)

Eh..not interested, i dont want to fuck her and then she tells me to "get the fuck out" no thanks.



> I think sex is a lot more then just fucking and that's it...*there should be emotion to it, like love and passion...*


Yeah i agree with that


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> I must have missed the part in the article where she stepped under a moving steamroller with 100 pounds of dynamite strapped to her.



That's just cold.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *I am going to find and fuck her. now. *



You're going to have ot wait your turn buddy I'm going to be the one who fucks her first.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I can just see it now
> 
> Jessica Alba stars in her next new film, the "Orgasmic Four".



And that's just wrong.



Azradon said:


> such a statement from her when she refuses to reveal abit more skin in movies >.>
> btw, the "i need her number"-crap is pathetic



Aw c'mon, have a sense of humor. Also, the fact that she doesn't go all nude just makes people want her more. A person can be more sexy in clothing than being naked.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2007)

I like how all these guys are lining up to slip down there in the still warm man juice of the last guy...I'm sorry but a girl being a slut and advertising it doesn't make me more interested, it makes me the opposite.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 14, 2007)

Lol. I love how the "cool cats" calling others in this thread are the same folks who pine over anime characters (*coughHINATAcough*) and wank it to loli. Hypocrisy amuses me greatly. If these guys are pathetic, the "cool cats" are downright tear-inducingly sad.

@fojos:

Who said I considered sex sacred? If you had read my previous posts, rather than, I don't know, having your head up your ass yet somehow not realizing how full of shit you are, you may have noticed that. Please, stop talking out of your ass (your head's in the way, Champ.)

Bring your barb-wired condoms and hazard suits, boys! It's gonna be a long, possibly fatal, night at Alba's house.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Is anyone honestly shocked? She has starred in a Fantastic Four movie how many times? That should say something about her standards. She has none.




This made me laugh. I enjoyed the first film somewhat but was like "wtf?" when they decided to do a sequel.

Her choices of what movies to do is ruining her career.

If this is a true, I have to say I think she is a bad role-model. Celebrities have to be careful, because now it opens the possibility of naive fangirls doing the same thing yet at the same time not knowing the consequences, ect.

And yes, I do think she is a slut now. But I personally have trouble believing this, or perhaps it was taken out of context, because I refuse to believe anyone would say that publically. It will damage her reputation.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2007)

MartialHorror said:


> This made me laugh. I enjoyed the first film somewhat but was like "wtf?" when they decided to do a sequel.
> 
> Her choices of what movies to do is ruining her career.
> 
> ...



She was in Sin City, which I really liked, but I find it hard to believe she said it too, even thought I often find that celebrities aren't always the smartest people when it comes to what they say.


----------



## mislead (Jun 14, 2007)

Is she simply stupid, or just good at marketing herself, I wonder.


----------



## The American Afro (Jun 14, 2007)

I goin on a road trip an fuck the shit outta her. later guys. I bet she a freak


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 14, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> I must have missed the part in the article where she stepped under a moving steamroller with 100 pounds of dynamite strapped to her.



Dynamite doesn't explode under pressure.
Unless you happen to have some from around 1880.....


----------



## Adonis (Jun 14, 2007)

mislead said:


> Is she simply stupid, or just good at marketing herself, I wonder.



Aren't stupidity and good marketing one and the same these days?







'nuff said.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> She was in Sin City, which I really liked, but I find it hard to believe she said it too, even thought I often find that celebrities aren't always the smartest people when it comes to what they say.



I loved Sin City. 

But she wasn't the main, or hell, even a main character(she was a heavy supporting character).

But look at what she's mainly known for. The incredibly bland, wannabe remake of "The Deep"(which was superior, still not great) called "Into the Blue". "Fantastic Four", and its sequel, which is getting similar reviews to the first already.

She did do "Flipper", but I dont remember enough of that film. "Idle hands" was alright, in my opinion, but overall the publicity was negative. 

The ironic thing is I dont think her acting is bad.......

I would like to point out I've heard you say she is afraid of being type-cast for her looks and sex-appeal. A comment like this would basically strengthen the type-cast and no one will take her seriously. But as you said, actors can say stupid things......

Isaiah Washington(greys anatomy) is proof of that........


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2007)

The American Afro said:


> I goin on a road trip an fuck the shit outta her. later guys. I bet she a freak



Good luck when you get there, if you thought lines to get the PS3 were long...


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Jun 14, 2007)

Slut         .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 14, 2007)

So she was that random caller.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2007)

Bro Tai Jr. said:


> Slut         .



LMAO



Weezy said:


> So she was that random caller.



Yeah every guy who hears this is going to answer ever unknown number he sees for the next few weeks.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 14, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> I must have missed the part in the article where she stepped under a moving steamroller with 100 pounds of dynamite strapped to her.


Heh heh, that'd be awesome.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 14, 2007)

I wonder what type of condom she prefers???


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Jun 14, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You're going to have ot wait your turn buddy *I'm going to be the one who fucks her first*.



Haha.
Sorry to break it to you, but that ship has already sailed buddy.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 14, 2007)

Bro Tai Jr. said:


> Slut         .



No! Just because a girl enjoys casual, anonymous sex doesn't make her a slut! 

slut       (slŭt)  Pronunciation Key 
n.  

   1.
* 1. A person, especially a woman, considered sexually promiscuous.*
         2. A woman prostitute.
   2. A slovenly woman; a slattern.

Oh. Nevermind...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2007)

lol,

If I were her, I would hire a bodyguard(probably gay to be safe). Saying stuff like that will also attract the rapists.....


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Jun 14, 2007)

MartialHorror said:


> lol,
> 
> If I were her, I would hire a bodyguard(probably gay to be safe). Saying stuff like that will also attract the rapists.....



Why would saying you like sex attract more rapists?


----------



## Redballz (Jun 14, 2007)

rep to jessica alba i guess


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 14, 2007)

Bro Tai Jr. said:


> Why would saying you like sex attract more rapists?


ROTFLMFAOcore!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hm, thatz interesting news. Huh I thought she is a good girl


----------



## Red (Jun 14, 2007)

Bro Tai Jr. said:


> Slut         .


Is that entirely a bad thing?


----------



## Tokokage (Jun 14, 2007)

I've been waiting for this day for a long time, how do I sign up?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 14, 2007)

Um, woah. o_O;


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 14, 2007)

Tokokage said:


> I've been waiting for this day for a long time, how do I sign up?



Go down to your local ticketmaster and they would have all the necessary info.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2007)

Tokokage said:


> I've been waiting for this day for a long time, how do I sign up?



You're probably too late...from the look of things we're talking hot dog down a hallway.


----------



## Iria (Jun 14, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> No! Just because a girl enjoys casual, anonymous sex doesn't make her a slut!
> 
> slut       (slŭt)  Pronunciation Key
> n.
> ...



I like the "especially a woman part"

thank you everyone for affirming arcane notions that sexual liberation equals a-morality.

This wouldn't even make news if a male actor had said it.

I do not think she is a slut. Nor do I think that having casual sex means that you will automatically get an STD.

And the role model argument...seriously? Children should learn their values in the home and I am tired of the entertainment industry being blamed for unruly children.

Be thankful that every comment you make isnt up for global debate and scrutiny...you might not always say things that people approve of.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Jun 14, 2007)

Red said:


> Is that entirely a bad thing?



It is when you have 7 different types of STDs.


----------



## glenmiyashiro (Jun 14, 2007)

Hubris said:


> Hm, thatz interesting news. Huh I thought she is a good girl



That makes (made) 2 of us


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 14, 2007)

I could care less abotu STDs when it's Jessica Alba, one of the hottest women in the world. >.<

I hope someone makes a sextape with her. Be nice to see.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2007)

Iria said:


> I like the "especially a woman part"
> 
> thank you everyone for affirming arcane notions that sexual liberation equals a-morality.
> 
> ...



I would rep you but I'm all out of rep.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 14, 2007)

Iria said:


> I like the "especially a woman part"
> 
> thank you everyone for affirming arcane notions that sexual liberation equals a-morality.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying being a slut is immoral, I simply can't stand people who try to deny it. Sorry, hun, but you fit the definition (archaic and outdated or not.) Take pride in that shit if your gonna do it. You want to get plowed? Fine. Love dick? Buy a 'I heart cock!' T-shirt and wear it proud. But don't bullshit me trying to deflect labels you'll receive because of it.


----------



## Iria (Jun 14, 2007)

Liking sex or "loving dick" as you so eloquently put it, makes you a slut, eh?

I am glad we are not above placing labels on people, since the world needs more labels (especially ones with negative connotations).

I'll agree to disagree with you on this one and hope you find yourself a nice wholesome and normal girl who doesn't enjoy having sex


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2007)

Iria said:


> I like the "especially a woman part"
> 
> thank you everyone for affirming arcane notions that sexual liberation equals a-morality.
> 
> ...



I think the largest mistake feminism made was trying to use sex to sell their cause, because all they've essentially done is pulled a rush job for their liberation. 

Being sexual active doesn't make you free, in fact being sexually active just makes you a slave to desire, it doesn't take logic to jump into bed with someone and listen to your groin and the faster women realize that what men were looked up for doing for all those years was just as bad back then as what they are doing now. 

There's a book I think some of you need to read, its written by the female columnist by the name of Laura Sessions Stepp, I wrote about it in my  and the book is called "Unhooked" and it shows how women's sexual power just puts the power you all worked so hard to get, back in the hands of men...


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 14, 2007)

*Having 2 guys pound on you as the same time is being a slut. This is a girl wanting some sex. There's a difference. *


----------



## Iria (Jun 14, 2007)

I see your point Justin, and agree that women sometimes exploit their sexuality to their own detriment. And that there is confusion between owning your sexuality and being a slave to it. 

However, I don't think that repressing my sexuality is going to liberate me either.

I say the point is to act according to what your own personal morality governs. For some that may be waiting until you are married. For others it may be more of a journey of discovery.

What liberates us is our ability to act without being judged. 

I think it is possible to be safe, and conscientious of your actions, without tying yourself down to a policy of abstinence.


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 14, 2007)

jessica alba im available!

can someone provide her email or any other contact numbers?


----------



## Adonis (Jun 14, 2007)

Iria said:


> Liking sex or "enjoying the cock" as you so eloquently put it, makes you a slut, eh?
> 
> I am glad we are not above placing labels on people, since the world needs more labels (especially ones with negative connotations).
> 
> I'll agree to disagree with you on this one and hope you find your-self a nice wholesome and normal girl who doesn't enjoy having sex



Labels, as inane as they tend to be, aren't the problem; the stigmas, taboos, and baggage attached with them are.

Let's take the word '^ (use bro).'

nig·ger      /ˈnɪgər/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[nig-er] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation

–noun
1.	Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive.
*a.	a black person.
b.	a member of any dark-skinned people.*
2.	Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.
3.	a victim of prejudice similar to that suffered by blacks; a person who is economically, politically, or socially disenfranchised.

By definition, the first two at least, I'm a ^ (use bro). If ^ (use bro) simply meant "a black person" or "a member of any dark-skinned people," do you honestly believe it'd be considered the most offensive word in the English language?

It's not the definition that's insulting but rather it's usage, that being a racial slur used to belittle blacks as "contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc."

Likewise, the word slut isn't harmful in and of itself but rather the way it's used as moral condescension. Hell, "big-tits" can become an insult if used hatefully.

Thus, rather than trying to eliminate arbitrary words and labels, we should instead try to correct the societal notions that alter their applications and make them derogatory words. No one's bothered by words because they're only that: words.

In conclusion, I'm a ^ (use bro), she's a slut and I could toast to that.


----------



## Iria (Jun 14, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Labels, as inane as they tend to be, aren't the problem; the stigmas, taboos, and baggage attached with them are.
> 
> Let's take the word '^ (use bro).'
> 
> ...



LOL we will (again) have to agree to disagree.

I WOULD like to eliminate these words and their history of hateful connotations. 

I do not take these words lightly and doubt I will ever be able to.


----------



## Sai (Jun 14, 2007)

I really don't get it..if Jessica wants a one night stand action...she can just keep it to herself and find some random guy to get laid but why did she has published it over the news? o__O


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2007)

Iria said:


> I see your point Justin, and agree that women sometimes exploit their sexuality to their own detriment. And that there is confusion between owning your sexuality and being a slave to it.
> 
> However, I don't think that repressing my sexuality is going to liberate me either.
> 
> ...



And I didn't mean to be rude or to imply any discontent for you, but the fact of the matter is that I believe that sex without feel for the other person kills the beauty of the act, that's like a robot that paints copies of the Mona Lisa over and over, they're not so special anymore. 

I would have sex with a girl, I would have sex with a girl tomorrow, but I have to know it will go somewhere, if she wakes up in the morning and to quote Ms. Alba, "Wonders why she has to stay there," I don't want anything to do with her, and that includes sex with her. 

This might go without saying, but I'm going to put on my protective suit for this one.



But I like to cuddle with a girl, I love kissing and making out, and I think that no matter how good sex is I will always like those things. I get a certain comfort out of sitting and just holding a girl and I wouldn't want a girl. I want a stable relationship, not one night stands where there's just the sexual equivalent of a handshake and that's it. 

And to those who think I would do it if the chance arose, it did, yesterday and I told her no. I wasn't going to. 



TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Labels, as inane as they tend to be, aren't the problem; the stigmas, taboos, and baggage attached with them are.
> 
> Let's take the word '^ (use bro).'
> 
> ...



I don't care about the label thing much...but the truth of the matter a slut can be a guy, I would say that more guys are sluts than girls. It's something that makes sense. 

Hehe, I'm a ^ (use bro) too!



Clarine said:


> I really don't get it..if Jessica wants a one night stand action...she can just keep it to herself and find some random guy to get laid but why did she has published it over the news? o__O



Case in point...sluts love attention.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 14, 2007)

*lol you like cuddling. *


----------



## Iria (Jun 14, 2007)

She was probably trying to convey to other women that it is ok to enjoy sex and to be secure (as many male actors are) in "playing the field."

Of course she should have known that people can't handle that kind of information without labeling her a slut. 

Its sad but you are probably right, her publicist should have put a stop to it.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 14, 2007)

Who said that a slut can't be a guy? I call guys sluts all the time.

The definition stated "especially women" not out of some sexist agenda but to clarify that it's most commonly used in reference to women. The definition isn't sexist, the people who use the term (incorrectly) are.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 14, 2007)

Jessica Alba case is basically when "Keeping It Real Goes Wrong."  

Plenty of Hollywood entertainers have this mindset of having a "senseless" fuck and keeping it moving the next day, but none of them actually admitted it.  I respect her for being true to her self, but if your going to complain about why you always have to wear a skimpy outfit and then say you love one nighters, then you deserve to play Jessica Simpson roles.

And a guy can be a slut too.  I was definitely a slut when I was younger but I cooled down with it as I got older.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 14, 2007)

^ (use bro) is actually derived from the German word for farmer. It doesn't take a genius to connect the dots and see how it evolved into what we know today. As for a solution to its current meaning, there is none. We will never be able to get rid of bigots, seeing how much people love to have scapegoats for their problems, and some people will always make a fuss out of even the most trivial differences they share with others.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 14, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> ^ (use bro) is actually derived from the German word for farmer. *It doesn't take a genius to connect the dots and see how it evolved into what we know today*.



It does when they don't know the starting dot, asshole. 

Meh, I possibly learned something, though.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll take that as a compliment.  

On the topic of banging Alba, I'd probably have night terrors of my penis spontaneously combusting afterwards with her recent comments.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 14, 2007)

Let me get this straight.  The title of this thread is Jessica Alba wants one-night stands to experiment with sex etc etc.  So how the hell the word ^ (use bro) and it's true meaning get involved in this?


----------



## Sai (Jun 14, 2007)

People just love dragging racist talks in everytime there is a chance to speak their mind thru a thread?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 14, 2007)

Everything is connected!


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 14, 2007)

Clarine said:


> People just love dragging racist talks in everytime there is a chance to speak their mind thru a thread?



Oh okay I thought I was the only one that seen that.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 14, 2007)

oh shit...and they told me miracles didn't happen.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2007)

What the hell is wrong with you crazy ^ (use bro)? Stop being a bunch of damn ^ (use bro).


----------



## Adonis (Jun 14, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> I'll take that as a compliment.
> 
> On the topic of banging Alba, I'd probably have night terrors of my penis spontaneously combusting afterwards with her recent comments.






As for the '^ (use bro)' talk, that was me. What can I say, I love demeaning black people!


----------



## Arishem (Jun 14, 2007)

From this day forth, Jessica Alba shall be known as the Dick Taker! For the man who loves his beef, heed my words, and keep thy rod out of sight in her presence. Woe to those who don't.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> As for the '^ (use bro)' talk, that was me. What can I say, I love demeaning black people!



So what you got something against ^ (use bro)?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2007)

Iria said:


> Liking sex or "loving dick" as you so eloquently put it, makes you a slut, eh?
> 
> I am glad we are not above placing labels on people, since the world needs more labels (especially ones with negative connotations).
> 
> I'll agree to disagree with you on this one and hope you find yourself a nice wholesome and normal girl who doesn't enjoy having sex



It's not loving or loving sex thats the problem. The problem lies within the fact

-These comments imply she is a sex-addict. Being an addict to anything is a problem. 

-Basing sex on one-night stands is also the dumbest thing on the face of the planet. This is actually a problem with treating sex this loosely. You don't know who you are doing this with. You dont know if they are a stalker, psycho, theif, ect. It can go from one-night stands to simply allowing a person to get that close before actually getting to know them well enough(even if you intend a steady relationship)

Sex lives should be healthy. I'm sure DA wants a gal who enjoys sex enough, but if she enjoys it like Alba(or you; although I won't make that judgement based on what DarkAdonis says) and is for one-night stands. I'd be uber worried about cheating.

And the "it should be taught at home" bit is an excuse. I entirely agree with you, but you and I both know it NEVER works that way. The media, and Jessica Alba, know this as well.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> And I didn't mean to be rude or to imply any discontent for you, but the fact of the matter is that I believe that sex without feel for the other person kills the beauty of the act, that's like a robot that paints copies of the Mona Lisa over and over, they're not so special anymore.
> 
> I would have sex with a girl, I would have sex with a girl tomorrow, but I have to know it will go somewhere, if she wakes up in the morning and to quote Ms. Alba, "Wonders why she has to stay there," I don't want anything to do with her, and that includes sex with her.
> 
> ...




Sex/intercourse is the act of reproducing, stop making it sound that how ever we were created were created on purpose in experiencing "emotions" while having it, like if it's mandatory. Actually how ever we were created could give a damn if both the male and female were too busy reading a magazine while having sex or eating, as long as the task is done in our benefits to reproduce. The definition of sex and love have been intertwined (sp) by the media and the thinking ability of humans today that it's pretty much unfair. Sure Jessica is not looking to have a baby, but she shouldn't be critized as being a slut if she's looking for the feel of a man's penis. It's your personal preference if you want to engage in a romantic sex with "feelings", but it doesn't mean everyone else has to.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd also like to point out I dont think women should be treated worse for these lifestyles as men.

The problem is, if I call a guy a slut, he wont care. We need a term that is more insulting....


----------



## Arishem (Jun 14, 2007)

MartialHorror said:


> I'd also like to point out I dont think women should be treated worse for these lifestyles as men.
> 
> The problem is, if I call a guy a slut, he wont care. We need a term that is more insulting....



What about manwhore?


----------



## Splintered (Jun 14, 2007)

I read through seven pages of this thread.  It was worth it, I lol'd.

Anyway, what she said was slutty.  Is she a slut?  I have no idea.  I don't find the idea of a girl having a one night stand every so often slutty.  Some people have sex as an important part of a relationship, some people have it as and enjoyable recreational activity.

From what Alba said, it sounded like she was starting a bang train.  Don't really find what she said feministic or impressive in anyway.  But you know, I'm not sure I really care.  Go on touting your horn Jess, whatever makes you happy.  I'm not going to pretend it matters.

And considering the majority of her fanbase being male, I'm sure this upped her popularity.  Good for her or what have you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> What about manwhore?



Some men will feel proud. Others indifferent.

Hell, if someone called me that, I'd probably laugh and think no less of a person. If I called a gal a slut, everyone who hears me will think I'm an asshole and she would probably get offended.

Just noticed someones responce to an earlier post, Rapists like raping girls. And if they know its that easy to get to someone as hot and famous, its  a chance some will take it. In fact, the same goes for anyone who exploits their sexuality like that. Sometimes they aren't really rapists, but potential rapists who simply have drank a bit too much. 

I also think Scarlett Johanson has the same issue. She hasn't stated anything as bold as this, but she was bitching about Bush's stance of sex(ugh, apparently she doesn't know anything about conservatives) and went on to say "i love it" and "check for STD's every year".

If you have to check that often, that means you probably intend to have more than one partner a year......probably alot more(if it was two or three, you could just check after each one).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Sex/intercourse is the act of reproducing, stop making it sound that how ever we were created were created on purpose in experiencing "emotions" while having it, like if it's mandatory. Actually how ever we were created could give a damn if both the male and female were too busy reading a magazine while having sex or eating, as long as the task is done in our benefits to reproduce. The definition of sex and love have been intertwined (sp) by the media and the thinking ability of humans today that it's pretty much unfair. Sure Jessica is not looking to have a baby, but she shouldn't be critized as being a slut if she's looking for the feel of a man's penis. It's your personal preference if you want to engage in a romantic sex with "feelings", but it doesn't mean everyone else has to.



This is why I put the flame on there...

And I don't think its right of you or anyone else to tell me how to stop acting. My point and opinion were given pretty fully and that's how I feel. Just because I think that sex shouldn't just be a shallow act doesn't mean you should jump on my for it. 

I prefer there to be meaning to my actions. I don't think I need to have a kid every time I have sex, but I'd like to have the feelings of the other person in mind and have their attention to...also I'd like to mean something to them and know that they will be there in the morning. 

if you want to do it another way that's your business. I reserve the right to call whoever I want a slut...sue me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Sex/intercourse is the act of reproducing, stop making it sound that how ever we were created were created on purpose in experiencing "emotions" while having it, like if it's mandatory. Actually how ever we were created could give a damn if both the male and female were too busy reading a magazine while having sex or eating, as long as the task is done in our benefits to reproduce. The definition of sex and love have been intertwined (sp) by the media and the thinking ability of humans today that it's pretty much unfair. Sure Jessica is not looking to have a baby, but she shouldn't be critized as being a slut if she's looking for the feel of a man's penis. It's your personal preference if you want to engage in a romantic sex with "feelings", but it doesn't mean everyone else has to.



You also have to realize we live in a culture, and live by its expectations.

All our ethics and moral standards are based on it. In many cultures, sex isn't emotional but simply for fun,.in many others, its ENTIRELY for reproduction.

If you have a girlfriend or wife, would you like the idea of her taking on multiple lovers or even more husbands? Some cultures have that.

If you dont, then shut up. Jessica Alba still lives in our culture so we are free to comment on it all we want and actually have truth to it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> And I don't think its right of you or anyone else to tell me how to stop acting. My point and opinion were given pretty fully and that's how I feel. Just because I think that sex shouldn't just be a shallow act doesn't mean you should jump on my for it.
> 
> I reserve the right to call whoever I want a slut...sue me.



Wait, wait, wait. I can't tell you how to stop acting, but you can call someone a slut because of their rights as a human in what actions they choose to follow? What's your logic here? It's not making sense to me.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2007)

MartialHorror said:


> If you dont, then shut up. Jessica Alba still lives in our culture so we are free to comment on it all we want and actually have truth to it.



Well aren't you a magnificent example of a moral human. So in your sense, you kinda 'own' Jessica Alba? I can see how you would also be exceptable of "honor killings" because the person that lives in your culture and committed an act of falling in love with some other guy you did not recommend, you have the right to comment on her as being a traitor, shaming the family, and to kill her?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Well aren't you a magnificent example of a moral human. So in your sense, you kinda 'own' Jessica Alba? I can see how you would also be exceptable of "honor killings" because the person that lives in your culture and committed an act of falling in love with some other guy you did not recommend, you have the right to comment on her as being a traitor, shaming the family, and to kill her?



Own Jessica Alba? Dont know where you got that.

The rest of your post is sort of jumbled and makes little sense.....I think I get where you are going but it makes no sense for this debate.

Being thats not part of our culture, I have no reason to believe in any of those.

And I am not saying Jessica CANT do that, she is free too. She must also expect the heat though, and as you are aloud to insult me, I am aloud to do the same to her.

Once again, if any of this is true......


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Wait, wait, wait. I can't tell you how to stop acting, but you can call someone a slut because of their rights as a human in what actions they choose to follow? What's your logic here? It's not making sense to me.



Very funny, but...



See me calling her slut isn't a command, its a social commentary on her behavior based on the ethics of our culture. Telling me to stop thinking of sex in a way is well, a command. I don't have to stop thinking anything, and if she wants to be a slut she can. But you can call me right winged and old fashioned or whatever...I can call her a slut. 

No one's making anyone do anything. Being a slut is anyone's right.


----------



## Splintered (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm still loling at a serious discussion about Alba's sex life.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2007)

If the woman wants to have sex let her have sex damn...The girl hasn't been laid enough. It's not like she some paris Hilton.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> Very funny, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really my point. I was trying to point out the irony of you expecting people not to tell you what to do and you actually feeling that it's okay for you to call her names. I understand they are two different things, but it's pretty much the same as how you calling her a slut for her beliefs is me telling you to stop for your believes. It all makes us who we are and how we were born. In both cases there's still rights involved. If you are in high of people not to go against your thoughts (of experiencing emotions), why should you go against hers in the form of name calling? Are you better than her? 



MartialHorror said:


> Own Jessica Alba? Dont know where you got that.
> 
> The rest of your post is sort of jumbled and makes little sense.....I think I get where you are going but it makes no sense for this debate.
> 
> ...



Well you said that she's in our culture so you have the right to call her what you want. So I'm using an example of extreme muslim traditions that because of females and their actions, it could lead them to their deaths in just being commented as being a traitor. The only people who could have a right in that culture to consider her that and to sentence her to death would be her family right? Same way you're making it sound even though it's two different cultures. Should another human really have the right to judge another human? Why do you feel it's proper and natural to judge her. That's what's wrong with our world today.


----------



## Splintered (Jun 15, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> If the woman wants to have sex let her have sex damn...The girl hasn't been laid enough. It's not like she some paris Hilton.





No one's stopping her.  They're just judging her.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 15, 2007)

Count me in on this one  Great to hear this especially from her


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 15, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Not really my point. I was trying to point out the irony of you expecting people not to tell you what to do and you actually feeling that it's okay for you to call her names. I understand they are two different things, but it's pretty much the same as how you calling her a slut for her beliefs is me telling you to stop for your believes. It all makes us who we are and how we were born. In both cases there's still rights involved. If you are in high of people not to go against your thoughts (of experiencing emotions), why should you go against hers in the form of name calling? Are you better than her?
> 
> Well you said that she's in our culture so you have the right to call her what you want. So I'm using an example of extreme muslim traditions that because of females and their actions, it could lead them to their deaths in just being commented as being a traitor. The only people who could have a right in that culture to consider her that and to sentence her to death would be her family right? Same way you're making it sound even though it's two different cultures. Should another human really have the right to judge another human? Why do you feel it's proper and natural to judge her. That's what's wrong with our world today.


Wait, that was a joke right?


----------



## Iria (Jun 15, 2007)

MartialHorror said:


> It's not loving or loving sex thats the problem. The problem lies within the fact
> 
> -These comments imply she is a sex-addict. Being an addict to anything is a problem.
> 
> ...



We differ in our definitions of the word "addiction."  She does not seem to me to be centering her life around sex but rather commenting that she enjoys it and is not afraid to admit that she can separate her heart from the act. Addiction is an all encompassing obsession. She is simply a human being with mortal desires.   

I know that there are some that can't fathom the prospect of shielding your heart, of using protection, and of reserving judgment on your partners so you don't end up with an attacker, but believe me, just because you feel a certain way doesn't mean everyone else in the world does too. 

I have grown so weary of this topic because I'm basically trying to defend casual sex to people who do not think it can be that way.

The crux of my argument therefore becomes impossible to persuade. We have a fundamental difference of opinions.

I hope that everyone who has condemned her as a slut and said awful things about her character never has someone they care about called this term.

I don't even have sex and  I feel this sting. 

Here is my morality...let he who is without sin cast the first stone.

There are worse things in this world to be than a person who enjoys sex.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 15, 2007)

auburn.kitten said:


> Wait, that was a joke right?



Why would it? You feel it's appropiate to judge people?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, I guess she shouldn't be surprised if a horde of men are camped out at her house for all hours of the day.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 15, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Why would it? You feel it's appropiate to judge people?


You've never judged anyone in your life? 

To me, and quite a few other people, she sounds like she's a slut according to that article...


----------



## Splintered (Jun 15, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Why would it? You feel it's appropiate to judge people?



No offense, but she's a celebrity.  Part of their job, be it appropiate or not, is that they have to sell personalities.  What she did there in that interview was part of it.  I don't see how people can not shift their opininon on someone after an article.  That's what it's meant for.

That's why she's making millions, and we waste our times on forums talking about her.  Keeps her name circulated.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 15, 2007)

Splintered said:


> No offense, but she's a celebrity.  Part of their job, be it appropiate or not, is that they have to sell personalities.  What she did there in that interview was part of it.  I don't see how people can not shift their opininon on someone after an article.  That's what it's meant for.
> 
> That's why she's making millions, and we waste our times on forums talking about her.  Keeps her name circulated.


And you make tons of sense.

She doesn't give a shit how she appears to people, if they love or hate her - so long as they know the name Jessica Alba, that's all that matters.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 15, 2007)

Splintered said:


> No offense, but she's a celebrity.  Part of their job, be it appropiate or not, is that they have to sell personalities.  What she did there in that interview was part of it.  I don't see how people can not shift their opininon on someone after an article.  That's what it's meant for.
> 
> That's why she's making millions, and we waste our times on forums talking about her.  Keeps her name circulated.



But I mean she is still human after all right? I don't know her personally but I pressume when she first left to go to Hollywood she just wanted to be an actress, it's only the media that makes her a celebrity. She didn't choose to be one. Paris Hilton chooses to be one, that's an example. Though for her it turned out to be a negative celebrity lifestyle. But I do see your point and the more that makes this seem as either being fake or a publicity stunt.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2007)

Any person who says stuff like this is just trying to get attention, not my fault *slut* isn't the kind of attention she wanted...


----------



## Iria (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah I am pretty sure Jessica Alba doesn't give a shit what some internet forum named Naruto Fan says about her.

That I will concede.

But I think my posting has switched to opposing the generality that has been made: that a woman who says she has multiple sex partners or who enjoys having sex is a slut.

For me it has become less about Jessica Alba, and more about all of the women who have been stigmatized and given "scarlet letters" for being uninhibited.

Jessica Alba is still much prettier and much richer than I will ever be regardless of how I feel


----------



## Splintered (Jun 15, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> But I mean she is still human after all right? I don't know her personally but I pressume when she first left to go to Hollywood she just wanted to be an actress, it's only the media that makes her a celebrity. She didn't choose to be one. Paris Hilton chooses to be one, that's an example. Though for her it turned out to be a negative celebrity lifestyle. But I do see your point and the more that makes this seem as either being fake or a publicity stunt.



True, but it's the risky game people play.  Maybe it's just me but I see interview = publicity.  Celebrities make money just by being celebrities; big names can get paid tens of thousands of dollars by just showing up to parties or throwing their own birthday party in a particular place.  See that incentive, keeping your name big is important.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 15, 2007)

auburn.kitten said:


> You've never judged anyone in your life?



Well yea...lol But I mean c'mon, in a situation like this, fake or not, she just says she wants to fuck. I mean if a guy can be considered with praises for fucking around with more than one person and having one night stands, I don't see how she can't. Females should not be looked upon as being innocent or sacred. Though I do not understand why such information would be put into the news...


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 15, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> But I mean she is still human after all right? I don't know her personally but I pressume when she first left to go to Hollywood she just wanted to be an actress, it's only the media that makes her a celebrity. *She didn't choose to be one.* Paris Hilton chooses to be one, that's an example. Though for her it turned out to be a negative celebrity lifestyle. But I do see your point and the more that makes this seem as either being fake or a publicity stunt.


Sorry, but you always have choices in the matter, don't you?



Dimezanime18 said:


> Well yea...lol But I mean c'mon, in a situation like this, fake or not, she just says she wants to fuck. *I mean if a guy can be considered with praises for fucking around with more than one person and having one night stands, I don't see how she can't.* Females should not be looked upon as being innocent or sacred. Though I do not understand why such information would be put into the news...


I think it's stupid in general! LOLs...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 15, 2007)

auburn.kitten said:


> Sorry, but you always have choices in the matter, don't you?



Well there's always choices, and you're right, she could deny doing things that would lead her into the media as a celebrity, but sometimes it's just attached and forced upon them, such as when you need the money and there is no movie offer coming in, I don't see how else you are going to be paying for the rent except to appear in magazines. And yea, she could get a job, but it would be kinda complicated in taking leave of her job whenever an offer comes in. And was that statement of yours a joke on her lines from the FF2 movie?


----------



## Near (Jun 15, 2007)

Iria said:


> a woman who says she has multiple sex partners or who enjoys having sex is a slut.



To an extent it's true. The problem is that it's *OK* to be slut as a guy, but not for girls. Simply because a guy has the biological urge to blossom every women and plant his veil seed, continuing his species.....excuse, shouldn't work in a highly intellectually evolved society, but it does I guess.

Except Alba or whatever isn't trying to bring out a socially conscious message, she encouraging horny men thinking they have a chance to sleep with her, or play out their fantasies, or whatever marketable stance you can think of.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2007)

Splintered said:


> No one's stopping her.  They're just judging her.



People judge her just becauase she needs sex? Y'all is prejudice I swear.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow...Jessica Alba is serious business...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 15, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> Wow...Jessica Alba is serious business...



You so funny.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 15, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> People judge her just becauase she needs sex? Y'all is prejudice I swear.



Says the homophobe.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Says the homophobe.



Wtf is a homophobe? Speak english I don't talk that spanish shit now.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 15, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Wtf is a homophobe? Speak english I don't talk that spanish shit now.



LMAO!!!!   But yea Blaze, homophobe=homophobic=[Dictionary.com]Unreasoning fear of or antipathy toward homosexuals and homosexuality.


----------



## Tsukimaru (Jun 15, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Is anyone honestly shocked? She has starred in a Fantastic Four movie how many times? That should say something about her standards. She has none.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> You so funny.



I was stating the truth, we've spent over 9 pages talking about it haven't we now? I mean a lot of important shit doesn't get that far...


----------



## Zhero (Jun 15, 2007)

Jessica Alba might be as loose as a fastbreak by lebro james


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2007)

Iria: 
Well.....since you use the "difference of opinion" argument, I guess I wont really respond to that. But some comments....

"I don't even have sex and I feel this sting. "
-Then I apologize, I presumed because of DA's comment, he knew otherwise......Well, if you don't, then you are not a slut, and defending this position doesn't make you one(Its like defending gay rights, even though the person doing so might not be gay) so........my bad.

"Here is my morality...let he who is without sin cast the first stone."
-lol, well, I havent had sex either so..........it should be noted though i treat everyone this way. My biggest issue with her is that she openly admitted it, and I worry the issues it will cause with her fans.

Dbzwhateveryournameis:

its more like if you commit adultery in a culture that requires by law they be put to death, you better fucking expect the consequence. It is not a matter of what I think is right, its simply the fact that is the way the culture works. If you do it, knowing the consequences, you are an idiot. Same with Isaiah Washington, same with Kramer.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 15, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> I was stating the truth, we've spent over 9 pages talking about it haven't we now? I mean a lot of important shit doesn't get that far...



Hm...I don't want to fuck her (obiviously also because there's no way I would get the chance), but there are people who would agree with me when I say Jessica Alba stating that she wants one night stands=important, and to some, even a surprise. But yea, there are people out there dying so you win on that.


----------



## Kiba_Luvr (Jun 15, 2007)

Any chance I can get in on this action?


----------



## The Black Knight (Jun 15, 2007)

What's her number?????


----------



## thedisturbedone (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, saying something like that wasnt exactly the best thing to do for publicity. But what I want to know is why is it wrong for a woman to admit that she likes and/or wants sex, they _are_ human too you know.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> LMAO!!!!   But yea Blaze, homophobe=homophobic=[Dictionary.com]Unreasoning fear of or antipathy toward homosexuals and homosexuality.



Ohhhhhhhh.... :amazed :amazed 


Why the fuck is he even saying that to me ?   Adonis you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) huh? Like getting all gay with boys.. Hmm? Trying to get all up in my pants?  Loser.  

Adonis likes boys

Adonis likes boys

Adonis likes boys

Adonis likes boys

Adonis likes boys

Nana Nana! Nana Nana!


----------



## thedisturbedone (Jun 15, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Ohhhhhhhh.... :amazed :amazed
> 
> 
> Why the fuck is he even saying that to me ?   Adonis you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) huh? Like getting all faggoty with boys.. Hmm? Trying to get all up in my pants?  Loser.
> ...



*Sigh* It's post like these that annoy me....and have me coming back. Oh well.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jun 15, 2007)

Heh, so many weird and interesting things celebs have done recently. This definitely makes for tops in the lists.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 15, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:
			
		

> this woman makes me sick.



WHAT ? You already got some from her ? Tell us what she transmitted you ! Save our lives before we die of the same sickness she gave you ! Syphilis ? AIDS ? Hepathitis ?


----------



## sel (Jun 15, 2007)

Meh, I'll pass


----------



## Sky (Jun 15, 2007)

she must have a website about that so we can contact her... =D


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2007)

> And you make tons of sense.
> 
> She doesn't give a shit how she appears to people, if they love or hate her - so long as they know the name Jessica Alba, that's all that matters.



Which mean you have no self respect......... If you would do that to your name just to stay in the limelight it is pretty pathetic to be truthfull.

To be honest I have no problem with girls feeling that way, it isn't how I roll but certain people feel that way. Those people usually keep it to themselves or only speak to people one on one about it. They don't announce it for the world to see.

She has shot herself in the foot, when she reaches an older age it will be harder to find someone serious about her, because anyone that would be serious about her would think she doesn't care much for that lifestyle and give up. She has flashed neon lights for people who just want a fuck buddy though.


----------



## wiplok (Jun 15, 2007)

were do i sign up?


----------



## Zabuzalives (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice! 

But i would ask her to shower first. No one knows how many been there just before.


----------



## sikvod00 (Jun 15, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Labels, as inane as they tend to be, aren't the problem; the stigmas, taboos, and baggage attached with them are.


That statement is a bit of a cop-out. Many labels inevitably come with a straightforward definition (ex: a slut is a sexually promiscuous person, usually female) _as well_ as a connotative meaning (slut is a woman of low character who is unkempt, immoral, bold, impudent, and unclean woman). The two cannot be so easily separated. After years of excessive use of the connotative meaning, slut almost exclusively becomes a pejorative term for women. Therefore labels _are _the problem too. The word itself has become an insult.



> The term _slut_ is therefore frequently used as an . The  power of the term derives *both *from its denotative meaning of a promiscuous woman, but also from its historical and regional connotations or alternate meanings that identify a slut as a dirty or unkempt person.


People are trying to either be be too non-PC, provocative, or intellectually lazy when they use a controversial term and claim to only be using its original, non-offensive meaning. The word itself has become pejorative. 



TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> It's not the definition that's insulting but rather it's usage, that being a racial slur used to belittle blacks as "contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc."


Again, this time with the word '^ (use bro)', you are overemphasizing the denotative meaning of it (a black person) while trying to minimize\ignore its connotative meaning. Labels are not merely the cold-cut definitions that an online dictionary provides, but what society and history has come to define them as. New definitions arise as a  result and it would be totally ignorant and  insensitive of a person if their defense for calling a black person a ^ (use bro) is "OMFG it just means a black person! Stop being so offended!".[/quote]



TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Thus, rather than trying to eliminate arbitrary words and labels, we should instead try to correct the societal notions that alter their applications and make them derogatory words. No one's bothered by words because they're only that: words.


That's easier said than done. Slut has been used for over 550 years to revile women for the same act that men engage in, and only until recently has it been redefined in some subcultures as a term of sexual pride for both sexes. Correcting the connotative meaning of the word would literally take a miracle on the part of society. Instead of just waiting for that time to come--if it ever does--it would be better (and so much easier) if people who use the term so loosely for women would stop hiding behind the denotative meaning and learn to be more sensitive to the unfair reality of it. Or at least admit that they like using it in order to be better shock jocks.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 15, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Well there's always choices, and you're right, she could deny doing things that would lead her into the media as a celebrity, *but sometimes it's just attached and forced upon them*, such as when you need the money and there is no movie offer coming in, I don't see how else you are going to be paying for the rent except to appear in magazines. And yea, she could get a job, but it would be kinda complicated in taking leave of her job whenever an offer comes in.


I see your point...

*But* it pisses me off that people aren't themselves and they fall weak to all that media bullshit. I'm sorry, but I have more honor then that to say what she said, be it under the media's accord or not.



Dimezanime18 said:


> And was that statement of yours a joke on her lines from the FF2 movie?


Never seen it, so no.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 15, 2007)

Dude..... i am so getting her drunk

I love no strings attached sex

it is the only kind i have


----------



## Darth Payne (Jun 15, 2007)

Oddly enough, I just watched the new Fantastic Four movie at midnight yesterday.


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 15, 2007)

wow..the only thing i can think of is the movie knocked up ahah 

Jessica Alba:Hurry up and do it!!
Guy 342:Alrgiht *throws condom*


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 15, 2007)

pshhhhhhhhhhh forget the one night stand! i is gotz teh 'ford GT'!! she is mine for forever!!! i will run over any other pluckey bachelors with teh 'ford GT'


----------



## Brand New (Jun 15, 2007)

OMG! Dude, I have to find her. First we'll have to visit a free clinic. I'm skeptic about if she has caught anything.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 15, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Ohhhhhhhh.... :amazed :amazed
> 
> 
> Why the fuck is he even saying that to me ?   Adonis you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) huh? Like getting all gay with boys.. Hmm? Trying to get all up in my pants?  Loser.
> ...



I was so tempted to own you but you beat me to it with this post. Drat.

My point was, Blaze, that it's ironic that you were quick to call others out on prejudices when you hold prejudices of your own as exhibited by the quoted post. Moreso, you hold these homophobic prejudices on the same religious pretenses that should make you obligated to condemn Jessica Alba for her "whorish" comment and behavior. Of course, one doesn't have to fully abide by their religious convictions if said convictions prohibit the followers far-fetched (and I do mean faaaaaaaaar-fetched) fantasies of scoring with a celebrity who, no matter how promiscuous, would never give him a second glance so much as a lay. In other words, you're a dumbass and a hypocrite.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Ohhhhhhhh.... :amazed :amazed
> 
> 
> Why the fuck is he even saying that to me ?   Adonis you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) huh? Like getting all gay with boys.. Hmm? Trying to get all up in my pants?  Loser.
> ...


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Is anyone honestly shocked? She has starred in a Fantastic Four movie how many times? That should say something about her standards. She has none.




AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Wow.

On a side note, I'm sure this would go well if a man would call himself a pimp and sleep around.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 15, 2007)

ROTFLcore.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> AOn a side note, I'm sure this would go well if a man would call himself a pimp and sleep around.



Rappers do it all of the time and they are just as much sluts as she is.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 15, 2007)

I thought she was dating some guy right now


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 15, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> Rappers do it all of the time and they are just as much sluts as she is.



So do actors. And singers, pop stars, and definitly rock stars.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 16, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Wow.
> 
> On a side note, I'm sure this would go well if a man would call himself a pimp and sleep around.



Society's full of hypocritical noobs. What's new?


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I was so tempted to own you but you beat me to it with this post. Drat.
> 
> My point was, Blaze, that it's ironic that you were quick to call others out on prejudices when you hold prejudices of your own as exhibited by the quoted post. Moreso, you hold these homophobic prejudices on the same religious pretenses that should make you obligated to condemn Jessica Alba for her "whorish" comment and behavior. Of course, one doesn't have to fully abide by their religious convictions if said convictions prohibit the followers far-fetched (and I do mean faaaaaaaaar-fetched) fantasies of scoring with a celebrity who, no matter how promiscuous, would never give him a second glance so much as a lay. In other words, you're a dumbass and a hypocrite.




Oh so now this is about the fact that I'm following Christianity and should be pissed off at her  behavior? We're humans dude and like her we're all greedy and have special needs and if they can't be met then you become frustrated and it looked like she was  going to go out of control had she not been able to meet her sexual needs. Also last I checked in the bible as it said in the ten commandments one should not judge your neighbor unless thy would also wished to be as well. So shit I don't care, the bitch  wants a dick in her mouth then let her have a dick in the mouth. 

And no I'm not no damn homophobic.


----------



## Freiza (Jun 16, 2007)

> On a side note, I'm sure this would go well if a man would call himself a pimp and sleep around.


lolz true.



> Rappers do it all of the time and they are just as much sluts as she is.


lolz Rappers are sluts


----------



## LayZ (Jun 16, 2007)

This isn't shocking. She just gets horny sometimes, who doesn't?  As entertaining as the idea of her sleeping with any random guy is, this just isn't the case.  But is fun to dream, right?


----------



## coriander (Jun 16, 2007)

It's interesting that she's comfortable with her sexuality like this. Didn't expect it from her. ^^


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 16, 2007)

Like any other human, she has desires too. Hehehehe!


----------



## chaosakita (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh joy... Although I don't see how this constitutes "important news" on NF.


----------



## Anarion Ragnor (Jun 16, 2007)

I would give my left nut for one night with that woman.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 16, 2007)

Anarion Ragnor said:


> I would give my left nut for one night with that woman.



Then you would only last a minute and that would be pretty embarassing now wouldn't it.


----------



## The Juggernaut (Jun 16, 2007)

need her number now.....


----------



## King Speed (Jun 16, 2007)

Dmoney729 said:


> Then you would only last a minute and that would be pretty embarassing now wouldn't it.



lmao! :rofl

I've said i'd give me lefty to do alba before too, but i never thought about that...


----------



## chubby (Jun 16, 2007)

If this is true, then I no longer find her attractive. Smut!


----------



## Adonis (Jun 17, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Oh so now this is about the fact that I'm following Christianity and should be pissed off at her  behavior? We're humans dude and like her we're all greedy and have special needs and if they can't be met then you become frustrated and it looked like she was  going to go out of control had she not been able to meet her sexual needs. *Also last I checked in the bible as it said in the ten commandments one should not judge your neighbor unless thy would also wished to be as well.* So shit I don't care, the bitch  wants a dick in her mouth then let her have a dick in the mouth.
> 
> And no I'm not no damn homophobic.



BWAHAHAHAHA!

I'm sorry, I gave you too much credit when I said you ignore your religion. From the looks of it, you don't even know the basics of it. Lol, mixing up your Gospels with you Exodus/Deuteronomy again? No biggie, they're only an entire testament's length apart.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I'm sorry, I gave you too much credit when I said you ignore your religion. From the looks of it, you don't even know the basics of it. Lol, mixing up your Gospels with you Exodus/Deuteronomy again? No biggie, they're only an entire testament's length apart.



So your saying that I should be pissed off at her because she's a whore?


----------



## Adonis (Jun 17, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So your saying that I should be pissed off at her because she's a whore?



If you want to stay consistent with your bigotry. I, personally, have no problem with promiscuity (male or female).


----------



## Ember* (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow that's excellent, If I lived closer I would be in for the win ^^


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, this is still going on? I'm not even going to front, Fame<Infamy was right, Jessica Alba is serious business.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> If you want to stay consistent with your bigotry. I, personally, have no problem with promiscuity (male or female).



Just because you think something is immoral doesn't make you a bigot.



Dimezanime18 said:


> Wow, this is still going on? I'm not even going to front, Fame<Infamy was right, Jessica Alba is serious business.



See I said it...people are arguing this as if she said she'd fuck any guy who came up to her...well if she did that she better start taking money because otherwise she won't have any time for a real job.


----------



## Rangamaru (Jun 17, 2007)

23? LMAO, she was 19 in dark angel, and 14 in flipper, this bitch is lying about her age. LOL. More like 25-27. I was a sophomore then. I am a senior in college now. And dark angel went on for 2 seasons. Something doesn't add up. I counted and I've have thought thoroughly. Unless she magically de-aged herself, this must be old.


----------



## polishpete (Jun 17, 2007)

Alba said only a year ago that she " was over with being a hollywood slut".

OOPS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2007)

Rangamaru said:


> 23? LMAO, she was 19 in dark angel, and 14 in flipper, this bitch is lying about her age. LOL. More like 25-27. I was a sophomore then. I am a senior in college now. And dark angel went on for 2 seasons. Something doesn't add up. I counted and I've have thought thoroughly. Unless she magically de-aged herself, this must be old.





polishpete said:


> Alba said only a year ago that she " was over with being a hollywood slut".
> 
> OOPS



More reasons to believe this is something cooked up. Someone was saying the source isn't reliable. Is there video?


----------



## polishpete (Jun 17, 2007)

so, we are complaining that she was hot in Dark Angel, Flipper, that movie with the surfing, and whenever she let her nipple slip>?


----------



## Rangamaru (Jun 17, 2007)

polishpete said:


> so, we are complaining that she was hot in Dark Angel, Flipper, that movie with the surfing, and whenever she let her nipple slip>?



No, I'm saying there is no way in hell she is 23. She was 19 when dark angel started. Add two years. Then add four. At the least, she is 25, or even 24. She is not 23. Something is fishy. I watched both flipper and dark angel, and this was before I knew who the fuck she was. I can count. I might not be able to do anything else, but I can count. I might not be able to count at the ivy league level, but lets get some ivy leaguers in here just to make sure I'm not fucking insane. I swear there were some Columbia's in here...help me out. 

but to be honest, I am upset. We have enough paris hiltons; why can't we have normal beautiful women as stars and role models. I don't' support this behavior with men or women...


----------



## polishpete (Jun 17, 2007)

SHHHH.... im drunk from celebrating my Binghamton U graduation, u dont need no ivys here

case and point, i would bang her at both 19 and 23 and 26.  Plus, you will never, ever, ever get an authentic age of the girl online.  leave it be, since her agent probably thought of covering up her age before she even shot her first scene.  seriously.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Jun 17, 2007)

Not only Jessica Alba who enjoys having sex with different people but also Lindsay Lohan and Mischa Barton.

I read in the magazine, Mischa left the hotel early in the morning where she was sleeping with 2 guys


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey, fighting the slut definition. Kudo's to her. I'd love to help her.
Slut is such a nasty word. Why can only men be promisculus?


----------



## Rangamaru (Jun 17, 2007)

polishpete said:


> SHHHH.... im drunk from celebrating my Binghamton U graduation, u dont need no ivys here
> 
> case and point, i would bang her at both 19 and 23 and 26.  Plus, you will never, ever, ever get an authentic age of the girl online.  leave it be, since her agent probably thought of covering up her age before she even shot her first scene.  seriously.



congrats, my friend. I'm hoping to do the same in a semester or a two. Are you going grad, I wish the best for you.
'
I read this about Mischa, "I do intelligent roles. I don't want to be labeled as doing silly movies. I'm more mature than kids my age because I'm constantly surrounded by adults." Does sleeping with two guys sound like that? It doesn't sound mature to me...


----------



## King Speed (Jun 17, 2007)

just to confirm things, she is 26


----------



## polishpete (Jun 17, 2007)

King Speed said:


> just to confirm things, she is 26



and practically all sane men on this forum would eat a mile of her shit to lick where it came from.


----------



## King Speed (Jun 17, 2007)

polishpete said:


> and practically all sane men on this forum would eat a mile of her shit to lick where it came from.



O.o

do you mean anywhere on jessica or just her butt hole....


----------



## Rangamaru (Jun 17, 2007)

I was too harsh on alba, I understand her a little bit better now


"11 October 2006 (WENN)
Jessica Alba decided to leave her born-again Christian church after religious leaders accused her of being too promiscuous. The Fantastic Four star insists her multi-ethnic appearance stopped her from being accepted in the Latin community she grew up in, so she turned to the church looking for comfort. After four years as a born-again Christian, Alba backed away from religion because "older men would hit on me and my youth pastor said it was because I was wearing provocative clothing, when I wasn't. It just made me feel like if I was in any way desirable to the opposite sex, that it was my fault, and it made me ashamed of my body and of being a woman." Alba also vehemently disagreed with the church's condemnation of premarital sex and homosexuality and was bothered by the lack of strong female role models in the Bible. She tells US Elle magazine, "I thought it was a nice guide, but it certainly wasn't how I was going to live my life."


----------



## element_fighter (Jun 17, 2007)

Yay for the increase in exposure for teens and young people to a slut dominated society, i mean WTF is she thinking...


----------



## polishpete (Jun 17, 2007)

Rangamaru said:


> I was too harsh on alba, I understand her a little bit better now
> 
> 
> "11 October 2006 (WENN)
> Jessica Alba decided to leave her born-again Christian church after religious leaders accused her of being too promiscuous. The Fantastic Four star insists her multi-ethnic appearance stopped her from being accepted in the Latin community she grew up in, so she turned to the church looking for comfort. After four years as a born-again Christian, Alba backed away from religion because "older men would hit on me and my youth pastor said it was because I was wearing provocative clothing, when I wasn't. It just made me feel like if I was in any way desirable to the opposite sex, that it was my fault, and it made me ashamed of my body and of being a woman." Alba also vehemently disagreed with the church's condemnation of premarital sex and homosexuality and was bothered by the lack of strong female role models in the Bible. She tells US Elle magazine, "I thought it was a nice guide, but it certainly wasn't how I was going to live my life."



I play my race card, woman card, and thong card in defense mode.  I use pot of greed, which lets me select two more cards.  i cast "uncomfortable discussions with 50 year old men, all staring at my tits" and "i wish the bible was different, but i probably never read it anyway" spell cards.  

I sacrifice all my monsters, and i summon "Excuses, why cant I just fuck and shut up about it?", and it automatically deals 4000 points of direct damage.


----------



## Toby (Jun 17, 2007)

This is sort of stupid to make a public announcement about. I bet that she could have got whoever she wants just be strolling into whatever bar she fancied, and voil?. 

But I suppose she really likes the attention she has as a sex-icon. That's fair enough in my opinion, but she could always try to get better at acting. I found that the Fantastic Four was very bad, although she did an outstanding job in Sin City. 

Maybe she just needs to pick her roles better.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 17, 2007)

sexiest virgin in the world ^^


----------



## Rangamaru (Jun 17, 2007)

polishpete said:


> I play my race card, woman card, and thong card in defense mode.  I use pot of greed, which lets me select two more cards.  i cast "uncomfortable discussions with 50 year old men, all staring at my tits" and "i wish the bible was different, but i probably never read it anyway" spell cards.
> 
> I sacrifice all my monsters, and i summon "Excuses, why cant I just fuck and shut up about it?", and it automatically deals 4000 points of direct damage.



huh?   . I don't think my quote was meant to be taken that far...


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 17, 2007)

Hmmmm..anyone know what is her phone number? LOL...


----------



## Tsukimaru (Jun 17, 2007)

I know that by posting this, I'm being a bit hypocritical, but for God's sake, please let this thread *die.* The fact that anyone is even remotely interested in what Alba has to say makes me vomit, just a little, in my mouth.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 17, 2007)

Tsukimaru said:


> I know that by posting this, I'm being a bit hypocritical, but for God's sake, please let this thread *die.* The fact that anyone is even remotely interested in what Alba has to say makes me vomit, just a little, in my mouth.



You envy her?

Seriously though, when beautiful actresses wants to have one night stand with random strangers, every male on earth holds his breath. You never know. It might be you

There is hope o.O!


----------



## Tsukimaru (Jun 17, 2007)

The_Teacher said:


> You envy her?
> 
> Seriously though, when beautiful actresses wants to have one night stand with random strangers, every male on earth holds his breath. You never know. It might be you
> 
> There is hope o.O!



I disagree. The majority of people I know, including myself, wouldn't even consider it. Her personality is such a turn-off. She's too... I don't know, ridiculous?


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> If you want to stay consistent with your bigotry. I, personally, have no problem with promiscuity (male or female).



...OMFG your a fucking idiot..Scratch that...A cunt and a idiot. Just because I don't think It's immoral in any way does not make me a "bigot" you twit.

I'm not her motherfucking daddy so I ain't allowed to tell her shit to do nor do I judge her.



			
				Fame>Infamy said:
			
		

> Just because you think something is immoral doesn't make you a bigot.



Thank you. Someone agrees with me. Not that big of a deal.


----------



## Freiza (Jun 17, 2007)

all you people who say shes a slut a hoe, i bet if she dropped her pants for you right now, you would oblige her.


----------



## MuraEvo (Jun 17, 2007)

The_Teacher said:


> I want some too



lol! 

ps.: i'm a big fan of JA...


----------



## Yellow (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG I wants some of dat.:amazed


----------



## Adonis (Jun 17, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ...OMFG your a fucking idiot..Scratch that...A cunt and a idiot. Just because I don't think It's immoral in any way does not make me a "bigot" you twit.




This post, minus the arbitrary insults, doesn't make sense in response to my post. 

I used the term "bigotry" to describe the intolerance you have shown to exhibit towards homosexuality; not in response to your opinion on Jessica Alba. I'm saying that you defend your homophobic stance with religion yet ignore that religion when it would tell you to condemn Jessica Alba.

I'll admit, bigot was a tad too strong a term. Dumbass would have sufficed.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 18, 2007)

Tsukimaru said:


> I disagree. The majority of people I know, including myself, wouldn't even consider it. Her personality is such a turn-off. She's too... I don't know, ridiculous?


Who cares. Most people just want her for her sexy ass looks.



Volvagiasdeath said:


> all you people who say shes a slut a hoe, i bet if she dropped her pants for you right now, you would oblige her.



I wuld go at her faster if she dropped her top


----------



## Bender (Jun 18, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> This post, minus the arbitrary insults, doesn't make sense in response to my post.



Because I was waiting to see the shit that you were going to write. Best wait see shit before I talk shit with it.



			
				TheDarkAdonis45 said:
			
		

> I used the term "bigotry" to describe the intolerance you have shown to exhibit towards homosexuality; not in response to your opinion on Jessica Alba. I'm saying that you defend your homophobic stance with religion yet ignore that religion when it would tell you to condemn Jessica Alba.



I don't give a crap about homosexuals because then I'd be judging people and the bible says that one is not supposed to as well since that'd be judging them the bible clearly says not to which you're doing right now and don't know how long her "experiment" is to continue or to last that It should be considered offensive to my religion or a point that she should be "condemed" or be called a sinner. As for homoesexuality I can make as many cracks as I want about it does not mean I'm a bigot nor is it that I don't like it. Also last I checked, in this society you cannot force someone to like something or someone. If she does something wrong then I don't condem god does.

Edit: If she has premarital sex then It's because she's desperate to be loved or wants it physically cuz It makes up for the other forms of love she doesn't have.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 18, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Because I was waiting to see the shit that you were going to write. Best wait see shit before I talk shit with it.



You just called your own reply shit. 'Nuff said.




> I don't give a crap about homosexuals because then I'd be judging people and the bible says that one is not supposed to as well since that'd be judging them the bible clearly says not to which you're doing right now and don't know how long her "experiment" is to continue or to last that It should be considered offensive to my religion or a point that she should be "condemed" or be called a sinner. As for homoesexuality I can make as many cracks as I want about it does not mean I'm a bigot nor is it that I don't like it. Also last I checked, in this society you cannot force someone to like something or someone. If she does something wrong then I don't condem god does.
> 
> Edit: If she has premarital sex then It's because she's desperate to be loved or wants it physically cuz It makes up for the other forms of love she doesn't have.



I'm done. We're just derailing this thread (though it's not the worthiest of threads regardless.) If you want to continue this, PM me. If not, I'll admit I started this and back off.


----------



## Bender (Jun 18, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> You just called your own reply shit. 'Nuff said.



My other reply shit not this reply so ha!



[QUOET=TheDarkAdonis45]
I'm done. We're just derailing this thread (though it's not the worthiest of threads regardless.) If you want to continue this, PM me. If not, I'll admit I started this and back off.[/QUOTE]

Maybe later.


----------



## Freiza (Jun 18, 2007)

> I wuld go at her faster if she dropped her top


lolz, funny


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2007)

Volvagiasdeath said:


> all you people who say shes a slut a hoe, i bet if she dropped her pants for you right now, you would oblige her.



I bet you I wouldn't, she's not that sexy to me. I don't find slutty girls to be a turn on. I like class and some wit, smarts and the like, not a girl who is bragging about how she loves sex so much and wants to just sleep with anyone. A lot of guys seem to think that other guys can't control their little head, maybe that's a problem some people have, but its not one for me. 



Blaze of Glory said:


> Thank you. Someone agrees with me. Not that big of a deal.



You're welcome.



Tsukimaru said:


> I disagree. The majority of people I know, including myself, wouldn't even consider it. Her personality is such a turn-off. She's too... I don't know, ridiculous?



Her personality is just *disgusting*, even rappers talk about "A lady in the streets but a freak in the sheets" why do you think that is? I've got nothing against sex or against freaky girls, I know plenty of freaky girls and you would never know it by talking to them or looking at them. And that's just how I like them to be. That's how I think everyone should be for the most part.


----------



## Freiza (Jun 18, 2007)

THIS:





> I bet you I wouldn't, she's not that sexy to me. I don't find slutty girls to be a turn on. I like class and some wit, smarts and the like, not a girl who is bragging about how she loves sex so much and wants to just sleep with anyone. A lot of guys seem to think that other guys can't control their little head, maybe that's a problem some people have, but its not one for me.


 CONTRADICTS:


> Her personality is just disgusting, even rappers talk about "A lady in the streets but a freak in the sheets" why do you think that is? I've got nothing against sex or against freaky girls, I know plenty of freaky girls and you would never know it by talking to them or looking at them. And that's just how I like them to be. That's how I think everyone should be for the most part.


so basically you like slutty girls, but dont want them to talk about it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2007)

Volvagiasdeath said:


> THIS: CONTRADICTS:
> so basically you like slutty girls, but dont want them to talk about it?



Let me go ahead and put this in bold so I can make this as clear as possible.

*WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG! WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG! YOU'RE WRONG! YOU'RE WRONG!*

Slutty doesn't equal freaky...different things.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 18, 2007)

> Slutty doesn't equal freaky...different things.



Exactly. A woman that enjoys freaky sex does not make her a slut. A slut is a person (man or woman) that does it with anyone, at any time, any where, for any reason.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Exactly. A woman that enjoys freaky sex does not make her a slut. A slut is a person (man or woman) that does it with anyone, at any time, any where, for any reason.



Finally someone fucking gets me!


----------



## Sexta Espada (Jun 18, 2007)

If I get to tape it, one night is fine with me


----------



## Deviate (Jun 18, 2007)

Its not the action, its the person. A kiss from your girlfriend, lover, wife, etc is much different from a kiss from the local whore. Replace kiss with, lets say 69 (which isn't even that kinky), and the results are the same. One has long lasting meaning and the other doesn't.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2007)

> Nice!
> 
> But i would ask her to shower first. No one knows how many been there just before.


Nice, but there is nobody for you to ask anything of. I guess you could shower and jerk off at the same time. I do. 
Now that's more like it


----------



## Freiza (Jun 20, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> Let me go ahead and put this in bold so I can make this as clear as possible.
> 
> *WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG! WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG! YOU'RE WRONG! YOU'RE WRONG!*Don't do that you're more mature than that.
> 
> Slutty doesn't equal freaky...different things.


That's all you needed to say, but geting freaky, and fucking other guys are pretty closely related. Define- or what your defintion of freaky?


Deviate said:


> Exactly. A woman that enjoys freaky sex does not make her a slut. A* slut is a person (man or woman) that does it with anyone, at any time, any where, for any reason.*


=freaky sex


----------

